# Eldor



## Gra (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I have inherited an Eldor Geneve men's wrist watch. I think it might be from the fifties or sixties.

It has a moonphase, week day and month in german and a hand for the day of the month. It has 17 rubies and is antimagnetic and measures 35mm w/o crown. It has to be wound. Nobody seems to know anything about this company, only that it no longer exists. I am certain that it is genuine.Can anyone help?

Sorry the picture is the best I can do.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Apparently, there were lots of small Swiss watch companies around this time but from what I've read and what people have told me, they fell by the wayside wiith the advent of the quartz watch. I have a swiss watch by a company named Royle who I suspect suffered the same fate..

Andrew.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome.

An MSN search found a couple of sites that mention Eldor. Founded in 1920 by E.Bill.

There's one site you can see more but its a pay site.

Good luck


----------

